# WCG Contest 2011



## KieX (Sep 5, 2011)

*TechPowerUp! World Community Grid Contest 2011*

*2x AMD Quad-core bundles to be won! *








*PRIZE 1​*
 | 
*PRIZE 2​*
*50,000 BOINC point Qualifier​*
 | 
*28,000 BOINC point Qualifier​*
*AMD Phenom II X4 940*
 | 
*AMD Phenom X4 9750*

ECS A780GM-A Ultra AM2+/AM3 | Asus M2NPV-VM (AM2)
Titan Fenrir CPU Cooler | Tuniq 120
4 GB g.skill DDR2-1000 | 4 GB g.skill DDR2-1000
NVIDIA GTX 285 | NVIDIA 8800GT
Corsair HX620 | OCZ 500W
500GB HDD | 160GB HDD
MYOPENPC DOMA Pro | Gift Card
*Prizes are donated by current team members*
*Picture for illustration purposes only*​
*Additional Prizes*
*Twilyth* has very generously offered an additional prize to participants who don't win a prize: Details here. More details here.

*Rules of the contest:*


> *Contest* will run from Free-DC.org midnight [GMT] update for *September 19th 2011* to the midnight update for *October 16th 2011*.
> 
> 
> To be eligible for *Prize 1*, you must achieve *50,000 BOINC points* within the contest time frame (28 days).
> ...



*Instructions for setting up your computer:*


> *1.* Join the TechPowerUp! World Community Grid team: link
> *2.* Apply automatic settings for sending completed work: link
> *3.* Tip: For some extra performance switch to advanced view and go advanced > preferences and set CPU use to 100. Just remember you will require adequate cooling.
> 
> ...



*BIG* *thank you to the forum members who donated parts to make this year's double prize possible:*


> twilyth, HammerON, (FIH) The Don, Paulieg, TexBill, GREASEMONKEY, 4x4n, bogmali, BarbaricSoul



*Contest Final Scores*
((Scores can be downloaded in PDF format from here))



*Forum Member*
 | 
*WCG name*
 | 
*Total Points*
 | 
*Qualifies for*

brandonwh64 | = | n/a
MRCL | MRCLTPU | 
*46,046*
 | 
*Prize 2 Draw*

Black Panther | = | 
*106,330*
 | 
*Prize 1 Draw*

Bow | BowHunt3r | 
*83,478*
 | 
*Prize 1 Draw*

Radical_Edward | = | 
*40,794*
 | 
*Prize 2 Draw*

BinaryMage | = | 4,888
JrRacinFan | = | 
*53,358*
 | 
*Prize 1 Draw*

f22a4bandit | = | 
*80,057*
 | 
*Prize 1 Draw*

Qu4k3r | = | 
*58,418*
 | 
*Prize 1 Draw*

erasure | Munkhtur | 
*151,143*
 | 
*Prize 1 Draw*

mosheen | = | 
*69,278*
 | 
*Prize 1 Draw*

xstayxtruex | = | 
*73,425*
 | 
*Prize 1 Draw*

hat | hat_tpu | 
*57,206*
 | 
*Prize 1 Draw*

Supreme0verlord | = | 
*68,686*
 | 
*Prize 1 Draw*

Delta6326 | = | 
*38,570*
 | 
*Prize 2 Draw*

sixequalszero | = | 
*50,223*
 | 
*Prize 1 Draw*


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 5, 2011)

damn! even with me OCed I still wont hit 50K


----------



## KieX (Sep 5, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> damn! even with me OCed I still wont hit 50K



Your current 28day output is 46,765 points


----------



## bogmali (Sep 5, 2011)

Too bad that I don't qualify otherwise I'll give the OP a run for his money

Great job with the thread bro

To everyone that is participating-Good luck


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 5, 2011)

I guess I will have to go for second place price?

*EDIT*

My intent to participate in this thread is to crunch for my fellow team in a attempt to cure any deadly disease that plague this world. Winning one of these prizes will add an extra cruncher to help our team prosper to someday curing all forms of illness


----------



## Bow (Sep 5, 2011)

Damn #46, good luck everyone


----------



## KieX (Sep 6, 2011)

Rules updated:

Eligible winning member cannot hold a *Top 20* position on the TechPowerUp! WCG Team prior to contest.

Whilst the intention is to recruit new members, our current crunchers who do their part day in and day out deserve a chance too.

Credit to 4x4n for the suggestion and Chicken Patty for always looking out for the team


----------



## MRCL (Sep 6, 2011)

Maybe I'll have a chance. Maybe I won't forget to switch WCG back on when I have to pause it sometimes -_-

Username: MRCLTPU


----------



## ERazer (Sep 6, 2011)

Good luck guys!


----------



## Black Panther (Sep 6, 2011)

I'll try my luck..

Username is same as here -- Black Panther


----------



## Bow (Sep 7, 2011)

Count me in: BowHunt3r


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2011)

Best of luck guys!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm down with this. Not sure if I'll be able to pull it off, but I can try. I should be able to get at least enough points for prize #2.... 

Username - Radical_Edward 

If I win one of the rigs I plan to give it to my Dad for him to use, and since he doesn't use PC's much, it'll mostly sit there and crunch.


----------



## BinaryMage (Sep 11, 2011)

Well, I'm back to crunching after a couple months hiatus, so I suppose I will enter my name into the metaphorical hat.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 13, 2011)

Contest is closing in.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 13, 2011)

Count me in. I may run 2/3 cores on the htpc for this also.

Username - JrRacinFan


----------



## f22a4bandit (Sep 13, 2011)

Now that The Spot has been upgraded to v2.0, count me in!

Username: f22a4bandit


----------



## HammerON (Sep 13, 2011)

This should be a good contest


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 13, 2011)

My rig is now in a case and crunching away at full powa!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 13, 2011)

Glad to see you'll joining.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 19, 2011)

the 19th is here!!!


----------



## MRCL (Sep 19, 2011)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## qu4k3r (Sep 19, 2011)

Count me in! 

username: Qu4k3r


----------



## erasure (Sep 19, 2011)

i'm running WCG under TPU Team since 27 Aug 2010
my user name is: Munkhtur


----------



## Black Panther (Sep 19, 2011)

> Contest will run from Free-DC.org *midnight [GMT] update for September 19th 2011* to the midnight update for October 16th 2011.



So we've started?

Good luck everyone


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Sep 19, 2011)

System has been down for a while.
Good luck to all!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 19, 2011)

Good luck to all!

TPU Front page:   Thanks to BTA


----------



## BinaryMage (Sep 19, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Good luck to all!
> 
> TPU Front page:   Thanks to BTA
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110919/Capture055.jpg



Sweet! Hopefully this will bring in some new interest!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 19, 2011)

Good luck to all! My machine is down due to construction work inside my home. Even tho i will be offline for a short time, I will get it back up as soon as possible


----------



## mosheen (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm in.

Username: mosheen


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 19, 2011)

Come on guys, awesome prizes to win!


----------



## MRCL (Sep 19, 2011)

So will there be a list of contendants that allows me to see exactly who I have to assassinate to win?

Just kidding


----------



## Bow (Sep 19, 2011)

I don't think I have a chance in hell,


----------



## xstayxtruex (Sep 20, 2011)

Count me in.

user name - xstayxtruex


----------



## Bow (Sep 20, 2011)

The most I can get on an overclock is 3.828 ghz, up 16%.  
crunching at 100%.  Any more and CRASH!


----------



## hat (Sep 20, 2011)

I'll play if it's not too late. Crunching under hat_tpu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2011)

Bow said:


> The most I can get on an overclock is 3.828 ghz, up 16%.
> crunching at 100%.  Any more and CRASH!



That's what I'm crunching at, good for temps, good for performance and not a massive stressful overclock.  Just right.


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Sep 20, 2011)

I'll join.

Crunching under the same name as on here.


----------



## BinaryMage (Sep 20, 2011)

Supreme0verlord said:


> I'll join.
> 
> Crunching under the same name as on here.



Glad to see you! Looks like you already have some crunching horsepower under your belt!


----------



## Bow (Sep 20, 2011)

Bow said:


> The most I can get on an overclock is 3.828 ghz, up 16%.
> crunching at 100%.  Any more and CRASH!



Got it up to 3.97ghz stable


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## Delta6326 (Sep 21, 2011)

ill join


----------



## twilyth (Sep 23, 2011)

Bow said:


> Got it up to 3.97ghz stable



I've got a Hydro 70 on one of my 1090T's and that helps a lot.  All of those chips can do 3.8-4ghz with no problem, the real issue is cooling and having an m/b that can handle the stress.

Congrats! With that 1600mhz memory, it should be pretty sweet.

Did you rely mainly on increasing the clock speed or more on the multiplier?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 24, 2011)

Anyone ever have this happen before?


----------



## twilyth (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeah, it means that you've probably returned a lot of bad wu's and the servers are making sure that you've fixed whatever problems you were having before they will send you more than one wu/core per day.

they really don't like it when you use WCG for stress testing.

edit - give it a day or two of sending back good wu's and you'll be fine.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 24, 2011)

Good call. Just recently noticed I returned about 10 Wu's that errored.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Sep 24, 2011)

Seems as though my main rig doesn't like my preferences and prefers to crunch at a 24/7 rate no matter how I change it 

Good luck, everyone! This will be a fun contest, and one where everyone wins (well, sort of )


----------



## KieX (Sep 26, 2011)

Good luck to all participants!

I'll get round to making a list of participants and scores at some point for tomorrow and update the OP with it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 27, 2011)

Best of luck fellas.


----------



## KieX (Sep 28, 2011)

OP Updated! I'll refresh the scores on a weekly basis (it's a time thing )


*erasure* has already qualified for the Prize 1 Draw with a whopping 51K

But there is a very nice battle to reach the 28K mark of the Prize 2 Draw. Can they reach the 50K before the contest end? Plenty of time still to get crunching!

If I've missed anyone, please PM me


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 28, 2011)

Net is down here guys so if my numbers drop you know why. Running a tether on my droid right now.


----------



## twilyth (Sep 29, 2011)

That has to suck hard.  Hope your ISP gets their shit together soon.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 29, 2011)

Don't worry. a temporary solution but it works. ETA of my new modem is Monday.


----------



## Bow (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 29, 2011)

Bow said:


>



Thanks bro but this is weird. Net is back up since being down for approximately 12hrs today. Going to play it by ear.


----------



## qu4k3r (Sep 29, 2011)

i'm sorry   for this offtopic but...  how does the WGC PPD 5-star scale signature work?

Stars = PPD
-------------------
no star = 0~500
1 star = 500~2000
2 stars = 2000~A
3 stars = A~B
4 stars = B~C
5 stars = C~D


----------



## twilyth (Sep 30, 2011)

qu4k3r said:


> i'm sorry   for this offtopic but...  how does the WGC PPD 5-star scale signature work?
> 
> Stars = PPD
> -------------------
> ...



Hat tip to Chicken Patty's post here



> badge + 1 star - 500
> badge + 2 stars - 2,000
> badge + 3 stars - 4,500
> badge + 4 stars - 8,000
> badge + 5 stars - 12,000 or greater


----------



## BinaryMage (Sep 30, 2011)

That sure gets asked a lot... Maybe we should create and sticky a WCG FAQ thread for this kind of thing.


----------



## twilyth (Sep 30, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> That sure gets asked a lot... Maybe we should create and sticky a WCG FAQ thread for this kind of thing.



Theoretically speaking, I'm supposed to be working on that.  I did make a start several months ago and need to get back to it.  In the meantime, I've put a link in my sig to CP's post. 

edit:  I think I'll bold and highlight it.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks for the info twilyth. Was wondering what that is for. Now for the modem, it's been up for the past 36hrs without issue, so who knows what's going on.


----------



## Delta6326 (Sep 30, 2011)

Whoops I forgot I was in this contest I haven't been running my computer at 100%, but now I am.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 2, 2011)

Here you go guys:

badge + 1 star - 500
badge + 2 stars - 2,000
badge + 3 stars - 4,500
badge + 4 stars - 8,000
badge + 5 stars - 12,000 or greater


----------



## hhumas (Oct 2, 2011)

i have very slow net .. just 100 kb/s


----------



## KieX (Oct 5, 2011)

OP updated!

We now have 10 people who qualify for a prize! 

At the moment the contestants who qualifed for Prize 1 have a 1 in 3 chance of winning, and the contestants who qualified for Prize 2 have a 1 in 7 chance!

But there's still some time to go, and quite a few are eyeing up that Prize 1! Over half a million points have been generated by the contestants, great work!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks for the update Dan!


----------



## twilyth (Oct 6, 2011)

Everybody who qualifies for either price, but doesn't win, gets $25 just for trying - NewEgg gift code or paypal - your choice.  But you have to already be in the contest - no late comers.  

If you're not in the US and and don't have a paypal acct, we'll work something out - int'l money order, whatever.

I'm doing this on my own mainly because I think everybody involved deserves something for being a part of this.

Congrats and good luck!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 6, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Everybody who qualifies for either price, but doesn't win, gets $25 just for trying - NewEgg gift code or paypal - your choice.  But you have to already be in the contest - no late comers.
> 
> If you're not in the US and and don't have a paypal acct, we'll work something out - int'l money order, whatever.
> 
> ...



Dude!  WOW....


----------



## MRCL (Oct 6, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Everybody who qualifies for either price, but doesn't win, gets $25 just for trying - NewEgg gift code or paypal - your choice.  But you have to already be in the contest - no late comers.
> 
> If you're not in the US and and don't have a paypal acct, we'll work something out - int'l money order, whatever.
> 
> ...



I couldn't accept that. I may be a stone cold son of a bitch when it comes to charity and stuff, but receiving money for something I do on my own will anyways seems a bit off to me. 
And I'd spend those 25 bucks on cigarettes anyways which somehow is hyprocritical seeing as WCG is used to find a cure for cancer, amongst other things 

I'd apprechiate it but I'd rather see that 25 bucks manifest in a crunching machine.


----------



## twilyth (Oct 6, 2011)

MRCL said:


> I couldn't accept that. I may be a stone cold son of a bitch when it comes to charity and stuff, but receiving money for something I do on my own will anyways seems a bit off to me.
> And I'd spend those 25 bucks on cigarettes anyways which somehow is hyprocritical seeing as WCG is used to find a cure for cancer, amongst other things
> 
> I'd apprechiate it but I'd rather see that 25 bucks manifest in a crunching machine.



If you don't want it for whatever reason, that's fine.  I already have 4 rigs on WCG and I'm afraid that's my limit.  I've gone off the deep end a few times so I've finally drawn the line.  2 HTPC rigs, primary and backup plus 2 office rigs, same deal.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Oct 8, 2011)

I should be at that 50k mark at the next update of stats. I just can't believe how awesome this i7 is at crunching!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 8, 2011)

f22a4bandit said:


> I should be at that 50k mark at the next update of stats. I just can't believe how awesome this i7 is at crunching!



I miss mine like crazy as far as crunching.  5-5.5k ppd easily.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 11, 2011)

Doesn't look like I'm going to make it sadly.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 11, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> Doesn't look like I'm going to make it sadly.


If my calculations were correct you made a Prize 2 qualification as of yesterday with 28947 Free-DC points.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 11, 2011)

Still hope then. I can always use another cruncher.


----------



## KieX (Oct 12, 2011)

*OP Updated!*

Many who'd qualified for Prize 2 last week have put in the extra numbers to reach the Prize 1 draw!

And Prize 2 has a couple more faces too!

So close... 4 more daily updates to go, final stretch! 





JrRacinFan said:


> If my calculations were correct you made a Prize 2 qualification as of yesterday with 28947 Free-DC points.


You sir, are absolutely precise!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2011)

Good luck to everyone in the remainder of the contest


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm still going to try for the 1st place prize. Wish I could run WGC on my work PC.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> I'm still going to try for the 1st place prize. Wish I could run WGC on my work PC.



I wish I could run WCG at work too, but on all the PC's.  48 E8400's.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 13, 2011)

If I could run it on all the PCs at my work, it would be about 600 desktops, 300 laptops and somewhere around 150 servers


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2011)

t_ski said:


> If I could run it on all the PCs at my work, it would be about 600 desktops, 300 laptops and somewhere around 150 servers


What do you do bro, that would be epic!


----------



## t_ski (Oct 13, 2011)

I support about 1500 people that work at my local hospital.  We actually have about another 600 desktop VMs (RDP & PCoIP), but they would just max out their 12 ESX hosts.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2011)

t_ski said:


> I support about 1500 people that work at my local hospital.  We actually have about another 600 desktop VMs (RDP & PCoIP), but they would just max out their 12 ESX hosts.



Dude, if we would get all that crunching we'd be #1


----------



## t_ski (Oct 13, 2011)

Yes, and I would be fired


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2011)

t_ski said:


> Yes, and I would be fired



  Why?  It's for a good cause, it's a hospital, PERFECT REASON TO DO IT!


----------



## hat (Oct 13, 2011)

I'd advise against it. Yeah it's a great cause and all, but these days I only install anything like that on my own personal hardware. If you install stuff on other people's machines, the first time someone somewhere has a problem, you'll get blamed.

Hmm, what kind of PPD would that Phenom 9750 output at stock?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2011)

hat said:


> I'd advise against it. Yeah it's a great cause and all, but these days I only install anything like that on my own personal hardware. If you install stuff on other people's machines, the first time someone somewhere has a problem, you'll get blamed.
> 
> Hmm, what kind of PPD would that Phenom 9750 output at stock?



I wasn't really serious, just a thought that it would be awesome as far as PPD.  But yeah, installing it on any bulk amount of computers is going to eventually become stressful.  

...and what you said is really true.  If they just have a page that got blocked by the firewall (I.E.), they blame you because you installed something new although it has nothing to do.  God forbid, hardware fails even if it was already going to fail.


----------



## sixequalszero (Oct 16, 2011)

Did the prizes change? They look slightly different.


----------



## KieX (Oct 16, 2011)

Will make an update later today. Final numbers and random draws taking place tomorrow. Should expect to announce the two prize winners on Monday around 10PM GMT.

Good luck everyone 
Thanks for Crunching with TPU 




sixequalszero said:


> Did the prizes change? They look slightly different.



Nope, they're exactly the same as they were at the start of the contest.


----------



## twilyth (Oct 16, 2011)

And a reminder to whoever doesn't win, your $25 consolation prize will be available for the asking.  If you wish to decline based on principle, ideology or no particular reason at all, that's between you and your wallet.

Otherwise, 

1.  pm me with the subject line "Gimme ma munny" (only barely amusing but will help me sort the PM's).  

2.  Tell me if you want a NewEgg gift code or a transfer to PayPal.  

  a.  With the gift code, I don't need to know anything about you like real name, real email address, etc.  And let's be honest.  The Egg gets most of your extra income anyway, so this way we're just "streamlining" the process.

  b.  For the people who want to go with PayPal, but don't want someone as unstable as moi to know anything about you, let me know how you want to handle it.  I have no problem transferring the funds to someone else (a volunteer obviously) and letting them make the disbursements in those instances.

  c.  For people who aren't in the US/Canada and don't have a PP acct or for whatever reason don't want to use it, just let me know how you want it handled.  As long as we're not talking something like Western Union or delivery via some endangered raptor species, it shouldn't be an issue.

3.  Give me a couple days, at least, to to get to everyone.  Some days even simple, basic daily tasks are too much for me.  Other times I can bounce along at a mostly normal pace.  I never know which it will be though.  Lately things have been going well.

Congrats to all, and please make any suggestions or helpful comments you happen to think of.


----------



## KieX (Oct 16, 2011)

Updated the table, and included Twilyth's posts on the OP for quick reference.

Winners will be chosen through Random.org to keep things fair. Winners will then be contacted Monday-Tuesday. After we reach them they'll be announced shortly after.

Also, lookout for a possible mystery prize for the 50K+ participants  

Total output this year is almost 1 Million (952,803 points)


----------



## sixequalszero (Oct 16, 2011)

There's still three hours to go right? >.<


----------



## theonedub (Oct 16, 2011)

Great run this year, everyone. I hope you all continue to Crunch as much as your particular situations will allow. 

Huge thanks goes out to twilyth for the consolation prize  Im sure everyone who participated will enjoy that.


----------



## KieX (Oct 16, 2011)

sixequalszero said:


> There's still three hours to go right? >.<



Yup. But I be on European time and can't stay up tonight, so will add today's points to the tally tomorrow in my morning, just thought I'd give a heads-up before people wonder where I am


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 17, 2011)

Great job to all thus far, and good luck in the remaining hours.  CRUNCH ON!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 17, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Great job to all thus far, and good luck in the remaining hours.  CRUNCH ON!



Hate to break it to yah buddy. Contest ended 2hrs ago.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 17, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Hate to break it to yah buddy. Contest ended 2hrs ago.



Meh, my bad, rough weekend, got confused on the time.  Oh well, hope it humors someone...


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 17, 2011)

I didn't do too bad, although my goal was to hit 50,000 points in the 28 day time frame. There's always next year.


----------



## sixequalszero (Oct 17, 2011)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, tight one; 50,228 points. =DDD


----------



## KieX (Oct 18, 2011)

Final Scores updated on OP, PDF available for anyone who wishes to verify numbers. The Prize Draws will be made as follows:



*Prize 1 Draw*
 | 
*Prize 2 Draw*

Black Panther | MRCL
Bow | Radical_Edward
JrRacinFan | Delta6326
f22a4bandit |
Qu4k3r |
erasure |
mosheen |
xstayxtruex |
hat |
Supreme0verlord |
sixequalszero |
Prize 2 has very nice odds.

For those who qualified for Prize 1, but don't win it, they will be automatically entered into a second draw for... a Logitech diNovo Mini!

For the rest of the qualifiers, twilyth has setup a consolidation prize, please check OP for details.

..but you'll need to wait another day for the announcements of winners. Good luck, and thanks for taking part in our 2011 Contest


----------



## hat (Oct 18, 2011)

Good luck to all... it's been an interesting ride.


----------



## Delta6326 (Oct 18, 2011)

Wow I can't believe my little Q6600 even got me into prize 2 area


----------



## sixequalszero (Oct 18, 2011)

Well that the very least this competition brought me to this TPU forum and WCG.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2011)

Good luck to all!  Thanks for participating!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 18, 2011)

Congratz to the winners! I wished I could have participated but construction at my house limited me the opportunity. I will continue crunching hopefully after this weekend once our new hardwood floors are laid


----------



## t_ski (Oct 18, 2011)

Hopefully you'll get laid on the hardwood floors?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 18, 2011)

t_ski said:


> Hopefully you'll get laid on the hardwood floors?



LOL HAHAHA even JR pmed me to call me out on the "LAID" part HAHA but yes renovating a house is very time consuming especially since its only on the weekends.

T_ski, I pmed you this morning about those fans. Ill hook you up with what you need in that picture


----------



## KieX (Oct 19, 2011)

*Prize Winners of WCG Contest 2011*

...and the winners are:

*Prize 1: f22a4bandit*
*Prize 2: Radical_Edward*
*Logitech diNovo mini: Bow*

Congratulations 

The winners have been contacted, all shipping and such will be arranged through PM.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 19, 2011)

Hell yea! CONGRATZ GUYS@!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 19, 2011)

Gratz winners! Heya twilyth where's ma munny?!


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 19, 2011)

Congrats to all the winners.


----------



## qu4k3r (Oct 19, 2011)

Congrats to the lucky and happy winners!
Enjoy your prizes


----------



## Delta6326 (Oct 19, 2011)

Congratz to the winners!! Better luck next time


----------



## hat (Oct 19, 2011)

Grats to the winners!


----------



## BinaryMage (Oct 19, 2011)

Congrats to the winners and great job to all participants!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 19, 2011)

OH MY GOODNESS!

I've never won a contest like this before. But honestly the real winners are everyone since the point of this contest is for the good of humanity. 

I intend to use the X4 to upgrade Lauren's PC and take out her current X2 and use it and the rest of the parts to build a new PC for her older brother, whom is using some old socket 478 celeron right now. I intend to have him crunch on it to help the team.


----------



## twilyth (Oct 19, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Gratz winners! Heya twilyth where's ma munny?!



Ah, you have to tell me if you want paypal or newegg.  For newegg, I can have them email the gift code to me and then send it to you in a pm - so I don't even need an email address.

And I've been pretty energetic recently (by my standards that is), so you should jump on this sooner rather than later.

Just think of me as an Ood - I live to serve


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 19, 2011)

Congrats guys!!!


----------



## Bow (Oct 19, 2011)

Congrats to the other winners 
I am not sure if I would ever use my prize.


----------



## qu4k3r (Oct 19, 2011)

I've received my consolation prize few minutes ago, thanks a lot twilyth! 
Happy cruching to everybody


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 19, 2011)

qu4k3r said:


> I've received my consolation prize few minutes ago, thanks a lot twilyth!
> Happy cruching to everybody



Same as well! Thank you twilyth!!! Crunch on fellahs!


----------



## MRCL (Oct 19, 2011)

Congratz to the winners and everyone participating


----------



## f22a4bandit (Oct 19, 2011)

Wow, what an awesome surprise! I'm glad to have won, but I'm more impressed from the total output as a team, we did an AWESOME job! The real winners are the researchers depending on us to help them out, so really what a great job!


----------



## xstayxtruex (Oct 19, 2011)

Congratulations winners! Also, thanks to everyone who donated to the contest and to those who set everything up.


----------



## Black Panther (Oct 19, 2011)

Congratulations to all the winners!
It was a good effort by everyone!


----------



## twilyth (Oct 19, 2011)

Only about half of the people eligible have claimed their prize.  Since I have no intention of cheaping out on my offer, if you don't contact me by a week from today, I'm putting all of the unclaimed money into a pot and dividing it up among the people who have or will contact me by then.


----------



## Bow (Oct 19, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Only about half of the people eligible have claimed their prize.  Since I have no intention of cheaping out on my offer, if you don't contact me by a week from today, I'm putting all of the unclaimed money into a pot and dividing it up among the people who have or will contact me by then.



I think I missed something


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 20, 2011)

Bow said:


> I think I missed something



He offered the people who qualified for the price but that didn't win to send them some $$$$.  So that's what he is referring to.


----------



## Bow (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## 4x4n (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm a little late, but congrats to the winners and thank you for your contribution.


----------



## sixequalszero (Oct 20, 2011)

Congrats to the winners, what's everyone else doing with their consolation prize?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 20, 2011)

I know radical Ed is going to replace his g/f's rig with the prize rig.  Then the old rig is going to be used for crunching too along with the new one.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 20, 2011)

What I plan on doing is upgrading her rig and using her old CPU for another cruncher.


----------



## sixequalszero (Oct 21, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> I know radical Ed is going to replace his g/f's rig with the prize rig.  Then the old rig is going to be used for crunching too along with the new one.



That was my plan if I won, although replacing her lack of a computer. 
I might just take her out to dinner with my consolation monies. =]


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 21, 2011)

sixequalszero said:


> That was my plan if I won, although replacing her lack of a computer.
> I might just take her out to dinner with my consolation monies. =]



That sounds like a nice alternate option


----------



## f22a4bandit (Oct 28, 2011)

To all prize senders/shippers,

I'm willing to give you some positive rep on your heatware account on receiving the items. I've already received a few of the parts, and if I have let me know if you want me to go ahead and rep that heatware account for you.

Thanks to everyone providing the parts. This is going to be an awesome crunching rig!


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Oct 29, 2011)

f22a4bandit said:


> To all prize senders/shippers,
> 
> I'm willing to give you some positive rep on your heatware account on receiving the items. I've already received a few of the parts, and if I have let me know if you want me to go ahead and rep that heatware account for you.
> 
> Thanks to everyone providing the parts. This is going to be an awesome crunching rig!



Mine is GREASEMONKEY2U, and thanks,i'll take all the heat i can get.


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 29, 2011)

f22a4bandit said:


> To all prize senders/shippers,
> 
> I'm willing to give you some positive rep on your heatware account on receiving the items. I've already received a few of the parts, and if I have let me know if you want me to go ahead and rep that heatware account for you.
> 
> Thanks to everyone providing the parts. This is going to be an awesome crunching rig!



I've been crazy busy, so the PSU hasn't gone out yet. It will be headed your way tomorrow or Monday. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2011)

The two items I'm shipping are ready to go via USPS Priority Mail, tomorrow.


----------



## sixequalszero (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks twilyth!


----------



## f22a4bandit (Nov 2, 2011)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> Mine is GREASEMONKEY2U, and thanks,i'll take all the heat i can get.



Went ahead and repped your heatware! 

Paulieg, thanks for the update!


----------



## bogmali (Nov 8, 2011)

f22a4bandit said:


> Thanks to everyone providing the parts. This is going to be an awesome crunching rig!





Radical_Edward said:


> What I plan on doing is upgrading her rig and using her old CPU for another cruncher.



Since I haven't heard anything, I am assuming that you both got your prices that I sent?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 8, 2011)

So far I've gotten the following. 

Asus M2NPV-VM (AM2)Motherboard
AMD Phenom X4 9750 CPU
4 GB g.skill DDR2-1000 RAM
160 Seagate HDD
Titain Fenir CPU Cooler
$50 newegg giftcard

I know the 8800GT is on its way, and that the 500W OVCZ PSU will also be coming soon as well.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 8, 2011)

Anybody missing anything?  Please shoot me a PM if so, thanks.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 8, 2011)

Congrats fella's! I wished I could have joined this one but renovations to the house and other things limited me from doing so. It will soon be back up and running good!


----------

